# fish tank laser cleaning?



## Conodor (Feb 1, 2005)

Reading about the fish tank laser cleaning systems. anyone have any opinions about them? do they work? worth the money? 

any sites you can suggest i can read up on them.

Thanks!


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi 




I have one but I dont use it as its cilled some of my fish.but yeah they do clean your tank they get rid of algae.90percent worth it.Some fish hate it


----------



## Jess (Jan 27, 2005)

Where can you find these cleaners and how much do they cost? Please, let me know. I would love to find anything to help me keep my aquarium cleaner. Thanks.


----------



## Conodor (Feb 1, 2005)

http://store.worldpetstore.com/worldpets/aqlassys.html

that's just a product. there are others, some cheaper also. it's somewhat expensive, but so is my time! so if it works and saves me time cleaning... it's worth it!

but i don't want it if it's going to kill my fish. i'll have to read up alittle more.

thanks for your input!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

remember it in Finding Nemo? They all hid! lol, I dont know if its bad or not but I thought it was funny.


----------



## Stew (Jan 21, 2005)

Is this for real? :shock:


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH YYEEEEAAHHH :?  :?  :?  :?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, haven't heard about it. I've heard about some test equipment. Is it safe?


----------



## BlueAmbist (Feb 1, 2005)

Balance the tank out, and algae won't grow, and you still need to do water changes


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

are you talking about UV filter? or the LED laser show? u can have a led moonlight and have no problems, as for the UV filter, it helps with floating algae i believe never used one personally but have heard from others it was worth it.


----------

